# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Вирус на сайте

## Кришнадас

Харе Кришна. Сегодня захожу на сайт и вижу такую картину:


У кого-то еще было такое? Касперский действительно заблокировал какую-то программу, которая сама хотела установиться ко мне на компьютер.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Пока больше никто с такой проблемой не обращался. Посмотрите настройки своей антивирусной программы. Возможно, они слишком жесткие.

----------


## serg

Зашел из FireFox-а и получил то-же предупреждение.
Модератору - это не связано с антивирусом на локальной машине.

----------


## Кришнадас

Да нет, не жесткие, нормальные. Просто не только касперский это обнаружил, еще и браузер Google Chrome. Это независимые друг от друга конторы, но обе они говорят о вредоносном коде. Хотя, может это у меня на компьютере какие-то проблемы.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

Вредоносное ПО находится не на сайте krishna.ru (кстати, его IP совсем другой), а действительно на сайте 178.74.249.212
Этот IP-шник находится в Украине, а krishna.ru размещен (хостится) в России. И этот сайт (178.74.249.212) по информации Google действительно используется для атак на компьютеры пользователей. Google Chrome Вас верно предупредил. Будьте осторожны. А krishna.ru здесь совершенно не при чём.

P/S Обновите антивирусную базу (обратите внимание на процесс проверки - если не обновится, то это не очень хороший признак), проведите еще раз проверку.
P/P/S Были ли похожие проблем с другими сайтами?

----------


## Кришнадас

С другими сайтами проблем нет. Касперский лицензионный, обновляется автоматически и только что обновился на ура. Еще раз набрал в браузере krishna.ru, и вот цитата:
*
Google обнаружил, что на ваш компьютер могут быть установлены вредоносные программы, если вы продолжите просмотр этого сайта. Если вы посещали его в прошлом или доверяете ему, вполне возможно, что он недавно был взломан хакерами. Рекомендуется прекратить просмотр и посетить сайт завтра либо перейти на другой сайт.
Мы уже сообщили владельцу сайта www.krishna.ru о том, что на его сайте найдено вредоносное ПО. Подробнее о проблемах, обнаруженных на www.krishna.ru, можно узнать на странице Google Страница диагностики безопасного просмотра.*

----------


## Кришнадас

Ну и на последок:

*Безопасный просмотр
Страница диагностики для www.krishna.ru

Занесен ли сайт www.krishna.ru в список подозрительных веб-сайтов?
Сайт занесен в список подозрительных веб-сайтов – посещение этого сайта может нанести вред вашему компьютеру.

Что произошло во время последнего просмотра этого сайта компанией Google?
Из протестированных нами за последние 90 дней страниц данного сайта (6) в загрузке и установке вредоносного программного обеспечения без разрешения пользователя было замечено 0. Последний раз сайт просматривался Google 2011-08-08, и подозрительное содержание ни разу не было обнаружено на этом сайте за прошедшие 90 дней.
This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS41126 (CENTROHOST).

Был ли данный сайт промежуточным звеном в дальнейшем распространении вредоносного ПО?
По всей видимости, за последние 90 дней сайт www.krishna.ru не был промежуточным звеном в заражении других сайтов.

Размещается ли на этом сайте вредоносное программное обеспечение?
Нет. За последние 90 дней на этом сайте не размещалось вредоносное программное обеспечение.

Как это произошло?
В некоторых случаях третьи лица могут добавить вредоносный код на вполне законные сайты. Предупреждающее сообщение может быть показано нами именно по этой причине.*

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

Update - действительно есть какой-то скрипт на главной странице www.krishna.ru со ссылкой на royal-traff.ru

----------


## Дмитрий Демиденко

действительно, в гугл хром вижу аналогичное окно с предупреждением 

_Из протестированных нами за последние 90 дней страниц данного сайта (10) в загрузке и установке вредоносного программного обеспечения без разрешения пользователя было замечено 3. Последний раз сайт просматривался Google 2011-08-08, а подозрительное содержание было обнаружено 2011-08-08.
Malicious software includes 3 scripting exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 8 new process(es) on the target machine.
_

Мне кажется, но сайт возможно преднамеренно кто-то засоряет, внизу страницы на сайте вылезла реклама виагры и прочей лабуды, администрация пожалуйста спасайте сайт от негодяев!  :sed:

----------


## Кришнадас

> Мне кажется, но сайт возможно преднамеренно кто-то засоряет, внизу страницы на сайте вылезла реклама виагры и прочей лабуды, администрация пожалуйста спасайте сайт от негодяев!


Вылезла реклама? Поздравляю, Вы поймали какую-то заразу  :smilies:  Возможно...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ванамали Нрисимха пр. уже в курсе. Он сказал, что на сайт Кришна.ру опять проникли хакеры и поставили ссылку на сайт с вирусами. Он написал письмо Ядунандане прабху, чтобы тот связался с Эдвардом и они исправили ситуацию. Сам Ванамали Нрисимха пр. уже не работает с сайтом, передает все технические дела Эдварду. Так что будем ждать нашего спасителя.  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

> Over the past 90 days, 178.74.249.0 appeared to function as an intermediary for the infection of 108 site(s)


 link

----------


## ladgavati d.d.

Будем терпеливо ждать...

----------


## Кришнадас

Хотя, по-хорошему, надо бы дыру найти и устранить, чтобы хакеры не могли внедрять свой вредоносный код в скрипт сайта

----------


## Эдвард

Вирус убрали. Подал запрос в гугл, чтобы перестали выдавать предупреждения  :smilies:  

Пока пользователи FireFox могут сделать следующее (временный костыль): Инструменты - Настройки - Защита - и снять галочки с пунктов "Блокировать сайты..."

Пройдет примерно сутки, пока гугл снимет предупреждение.

----------


## Эдвард

Для справки. Был произведен взлом ftp-хоста, и внедрение вредоносного кода в шаблоны сайта. Через что именно ломали, пока не ясно. Разбираемся.

----------


## Dravida das

Безопасный просмотр
Страница диагностики для www.krishna.ru

Занесен ли сайт www.krishna.ru в список подозрительных веб-сайтов?

    Сайт занесен в список подозрительных веб-сайтов – посещение этого сайта может нанести вред вашему компьютеру.

    В некоторой части этого сайта несколько раз (1) за последние 90 дней была замечена подозрительная активность.

Что произошло во время последнего просмотра этого сайта компанией Google?

    Из протестированных нами за последние 90 дней страниц данного сайта (10) в загрузке и установке вредоносного программного обеспечения без разрешения пользователя было замечено 3. Последний раз сайт просматривался Google 2011-08-08, а подозрительное содержание было обнаружено 2011-08-08.

    Malicious software includes 3 scripting exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 8 new process(es) on the target machine.

    Количество доменов, на которых размещается вредоносное ПО, равняется 4, включая 178.74.249.0/, proxysitenow.info/, uvelichcheln.ru/.

    Несколько доменов (7), по всей видимости, является промежуточными звеньями в распространении вредоносного ПО среди посетителей этого сайта, включая royal-traff.ru/, 178.74.249.0/, urlt.dyndns.biz/.

    This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS41126 (CENTROHOST).

Был ли данный сайт промежуточным звеном в дальнейшем распространении вредоносного ПО?

    По всей видимости, за последние 90 дней сайт www.krishna.ru не был промежуточным звеном в заражении других сайтов.

Размещается ли на этом сайте вредоносное программное обеспечение?

    Нет. За последние 90 дней на этом сайте не размещалось вредоносное программное обеспечение.

Как это произошло?

    В некоторых случаях третьи лица могут добавить вредоносный код на вполне законные сайты. Предупреждающее сообщение может быть показано нами именно по этой причине.

----------


## Dravida das

> Для справки. Был произведен взлом ftp-хоста, и внедрение вредоносного кода в шаблоны сайта. Через что именно ломали, пока не ясно. Разбираемся.


а что мешает установить фильтр на ip адреса с которых можно подключаться к ftp?

----------


## Эдвард

> а что мешает установить фильтр на ip адреса с которых можно подключаться к ftp?


Спасибо за совет, учтем  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин

Не могу зайти на сайт с коммуникаторов на Android  и Apple ios.Идёт переаресация на сайт (http://portal6.ru/?r=3072%a0%5bl,R=302%5d) c вредоносным кодом для этих операционных систем.

----------


## Эдвард

Браузер опера?

----------


## Валентин

Я пользуюсь Стандартным браузером но и устанавливал также браузер opera и результат тот же.А программа которая предлагается к загрузке на этой переадресованной странице(http://portal6.ru/?r=3072%a0%5bl,R=302%5d) хоть и называется Браузером opera а на самом деле является вирусом для соответствующей операционной системы.Проверено мобильной версией антивируса drweb.

----------


## Эдвард

Проверил, действительно где-то есть вредоносный инсклюид, пока не нашел.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

проблема до сих пор существует.

Заходил с айпада. браузер стандартный - сафари.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если речь о коммуникаторах, то я тоже уточню. 
Не грузится сайт на Самсунг Омнию, если браузер IE. 
С Оперой грузится, но IE мне удобнее. 
ОП Windows Mobile. 
Это как-то решаемо, подскажите?

----------


## Эдвард

Да, проблема еще есть. Пока не разобрался в чем дело, т.к. плохо знаком с функционированием мобильных систем и уж тем более виросулогии для оных  :smilies:  Но постараюсь разобраться. 





> Не грузится сайт на Самсунг Омнию, если браузер IE.


С другими сайтами на джумле все ок?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С другими сайтами на джумле все ок?


Посмотрела несколько таких сайтов в IE. Некоторые выглядят в точности, как  на большом экране, некоторые смещают картинки и тексты. На нашем сайте столбцы и строки  сжаты так, что меню не прочтешь и прокрутка почти не работает, скачет. Я не знаю, в моем случае это из-за настроек аппарата или из-за сайта. Но если другие сайты открываются, как надо, возможно, это из-за сайта. 

Если это сложно и долго, может быть, и не стоит беспокойств.  Мне на Оперу недолго переключиться, да и мобильный доступ редко бывает нужен. Просто хотела уточнить, от чего так.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

для коммуникаторов и других устройств дам совет.
внизу страницы есть ссылка, называется Архив

Попробуйте  :smilies:

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Samsung Galaxy Tab p1000. Ссылка с первой страницы на вирус уже около месяца. Любые броузеры.

вс агд.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Samsung Wave II, операционная система Bada, ссылка на вирус с веб-страниц Шримад-Бхагаватам сайта krishna.ru

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Архив


Надо же, спасибо! архив у меня грузится без проблем.

----------


## Валентин

Сегодня хотел войти на сайт с компьютера и мой антивирус закричал(раньше такого не было):"вирусная угроза была обнаружена" загрузка страницы сразу была заблокирована.Это что опять появился вирус для больших пк.

----------


## Эдвард

Вирус убрали, проверьте работоспособность.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

вроде как работает. на айпаде открывается.

----------


## Валентин

Всё работает и на компьютере и на Samsung gs2,спасибо.

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Спасибо.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Опять троянский червь сегодня атакует при посещении krishna.ru с компьютера.
Касперский смог поймать.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

У меня тоже два дня не открывался, вчера, позавчера. То же самое предупреждение, что в первом посте в темы. Сегодня открылся, Касперский вроде не ругается...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вчера вирус вылечили, но лазейка пока осталась, значит, будут еще атаки.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Сегодня в 14.20 Вот скрины, как обещал.

----------


## Эдвард

Спасибо! Будем разбираться...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Еще раз выкладываю, но больше выкладывать в случае обнаружения вируса не буду, так как он нем уже известно.

1 октября 2011. 21.00

----------


## Туласи

Харе Кришна.
у меня тоже при заходе на сайт с гугла только что вышло предупреждение о возможном заражении компьютера. такого никогда раньше не было. кто-то пытается помешать нам всем общаться спокойно. может, данное мое сообщение поможет отслеживать ситуацию  с динамикой хакерских внедрений 
 на сайт и обезвреживания таких внедрений

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Давайте просто переименуем сайт krishna.ru в лабораторию по селекции и разведению вирусов. Не закрывать же в самом деле на карантин.

----------


## Эдвард

Ну ну... троллить то не надо. 


2 Dayal Nitai das
Проверьте, как сейчас. 

2 Туласи
Был взлом, в тот же день все исправили.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Сейчас зашел - нормально все! Спасибо!

----------

